# Meet Don, a Half Eaten Pie and a vpsBoard moderator. Ask him stuff.



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

Apparently since Martin didn't want to create his own thread and wanted me to, Mr. Half Eaten Pie wants me to create his for him too. Well, what can I say about Don that hasn't already been said about Winston Churchill. Wait, what? Scratch that.

Hey, Don's a moderator here. He's one of the guys that answers/responds to reported content and approves new offers. If you're an ass, he can also ban you. He works for CatalystHost and is a nice fella'.

Ask him stuff.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

So, Don. Rumor has it that you're Asian. On a scale from 1 to Jackie Chan, just how Asian are you? 

Also, whats your favorite food?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha well an interesting introduction for sure!  Thanks MannDude.

Totally not being racist here but I'm not fresh off the boat Asian.  I'm more of an American-Asian (Korean actually) and my primary language is actually English!  

My favorite food is probably the Gut Buster burrito from back in Colorado (at a place called Big City Burritos).  Not my picture but one I found on the internet: http://i.imgur.com/32adalv.jpg (the gutbuster is the one on the right).  Fine college dining at it's best.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh god, I love burritos.

You recently moved back to South Korea for school, correct? What are you studying? Major differences between living in the US and living in South Korea?


----------



## Jade (Jul 30, 2013)

Ahoy


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Oh god, I love burritos.
> 
> You recently moved back to South Korea for school, correct? What are you studying? Major differences between living in the US and living in South Korea?


They have real internet


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 30, 2013)

What made you want to go to Korea for school? What are you studying? And Half-Eaten Pie? Pop-culture reference I don't understand or ??? How did you get that nick...


----------



## wdq (Jul 30, 2013)

How did you get started working for Catalyst Host?

Do you have more family in the United States or in Korea? If you have a lot of family in Korea how often do you visit them?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha well, I did just move back to South Korea.  It was mostly for my Masters program that I got into.  Being South Korean by birth (although grew up in the States)  I decided why not try the Asian thing and return to the "homeland"?  I'm now officially a Masters student going for another degree in Civil Engineering.  

Major difference for me from US and Korea (besides for the language) is that I honestly don't get to meet a ton of other people here.  By that I mean ethnicity wise.  Back in the States I'd meet American people, European People, Asians, South American, etc.  It's great to get to know these people and know their culture and just take in all the amazing experiences they had to share about their culture!  In Korea it's mostly just Koreans.  Maybe a few white people here and there and some other international people but mostly it's just Korean.  And not that i hate it or anything but I miss the diversity I saw back in the States.  

HalfEatenPie is... well... I got the name in a drunken stupor.  No real story I guess sorry guys!  Just "Hey this sounds funny!" and went with it.  Didn't know it'd actually get to be used for this long! 

I got started working for Catalyst in early January this year.  Jarland and I have been exchanging PMs and mostly joke messages to each other (may or may not have been offensive to our respective parents) and asked if I could help out once in a while with Catalyst.  I said sure and a bit later I joined the team.  

All of my family is in Korea.  After I graduated high school in Colorado my entire family moved back to Korea while I went to my University for my undergraduate years.  So I guess it's been a while since I've actually seen my family on a daily basis!  And honestly it feels nice.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

Whats a good Korean dish you enjoy? And why is Korean BBQ so damn good!?


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 30, 2013)

If I fly to South Korea randomly can I crash on your couch?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 30, 2013)

Good Korean Dish?  Everything.  Seriously. Popular for most international people is Bulgogi.  That's pretty delicious food.

Haha well seeming I'm no longer living by myself currently I'd have to say no to that.  Once I get my own place sure but not right now.


----------



## jarland (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm 12 and what is this


----------



## MartinD (Jul 31, 2013)

Do you even lift bro?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 31, 2013)

jarland said:


> I'm 12 and what is this


Hi 12!  



MartinD said:


> Do you even lift bro?


Totally.  I don't want to yet yoked, I want to get shreaded.


----------



## Damian (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 31, 2013)

I didn't know you were called Don :O!

-Alexander


----------



## Pmadd (Jul 31, 2013)

Do you play StarCraft 2?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2013)

You just won $1,000,000. What do you do with it?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 31, 2013)

I do own StarCraft 2 but I haven't played it in a while (on occasion I do still boot it up every now and then, funny thing is that a few minutes ago I just got out of a StarCraft 1 game).  

Lets see if I had 1 million dollars?

Pay off my bills (totaling around 2k max), put about 750k into savings, invest with about 100k, spend about 18k on gifts to friends and families (e.g. maybe ipads here and there, laptops, etc.), donate about 10k to my Fraternity organization (there's a specific scholarship award I'd like to donate to), donate about 20k to my University, donate about 30k to Cancer research (all through my undergraduate year I was very active in volunteering for childhood cancer treatment and research organization), 10k for my own personal screwing around use(aka Drinking purposes) (I don't really spend much anyways), and probably leave around 60k to do whatever with (invest, personal projects, additional donation funds for non-profit organizations (maybe Habitat for Humanity?), etc.).  

I'd continue my life as it is now.  Continue towards earning my Masters degree in Civil Engineering (and working about two/three jobs) living in the same home I currently am now.  Maybe spend part of that 60k to get my own place (renting, not purchasing).  

To be perfectly honest, I hate sitting around doing nothing/playing videogames.  I mean it's fun for maybe an hour or so but more and I feel like I'm wasting my time.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 1, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I do own StarCraft 2 but I haven't played it in a while (on occasion I do still boot it up every now and then, funny thing is that a few minutes ago I just got out of a StarCraft 1 game).


Are you good at star craft 1?

will you eat balut?


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Aug 1, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Are you good at star craft 1?
> 
> 
> will you eat balut?


I know I'm not Don but I saw my Uncle eat balut in the Philippines a few years ago...it scarred my mind, I will never touch the stuff


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 1, 2013)

I once tried to get into WGT in Middle school.  I was good, but not good enough to go pro.  

And... no I don't eat balut.  I don't find that appetizing.  

I saw my dad eat fried grasshoppers once.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Pie!

Have you improved your team skills yet or you still killing team mates?


----------



## ConnerCG (Aug 3, 2013)

This actually a clever plot by CatalystHost for a fact finding mission in South Korea.  They've sent HalfEatenPie there under the auspices of obtaining 'higher education', where he's actually their man on the ground to secure data center space for their South Korean division.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 3, 2013)

Not my fault you can't play TagPro as well as I can Patrick!  

Very true Conner.  You found out about Catalyst!  This is just phase 2 of our 300 phase plan for WORLD DOMINATION!

There may or may not be a step there which involves penguins, a rocket launcher, and fish sticks.  And of course the usual pressure cookers and backpacks.


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 5, 2013)

If i pay you $7 would you dare enter north korea?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 5, 2013)

According to the DPRK, he's already there >_>


----------



## wdq (Aug 5, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> According to the DPRK, he's already there >_>


Maybe he's making NuKeVPS a thing.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah....... no. 

Actually Kim Jong Un and I are friends.  He comes over... on occasion.  

My home also smells of rich mahogany just in case you're wondering.  

@wdq: sshhh!!!  The Supreme Leader was furious when his secret nuclear research project was leaked on LEB!  We must not make the same mistake!  I will add though that it's quite the... ISOTOPE!  

I don't know where I was going with that...


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 5, 2013)

So Don, you must also like basketball. Being friends with the Kims

Btw, if you are indeed a basketball fan. I am also a huge fan of Korea's national team. Actually, it is my favorite team in Asia (Yes, more than I love our own team). Man, your squad exemplifies team work to a different level. My favorite Asian player of all time is Kang Dong Hee. Okay, if you are not a basketball fan, I may just sound blabbering random words =)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 6, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> So Don, you must also like basketball. Being friends with the Kims
> 
> 
> Btw, if you are indeed a basketball fan. I am also a huge fan of Korea's national team. Actually, it is my favorite team in Asia (Yes, more than I love our own team). Man, your squad exemplifies team work to a different level. My favorite Asian player of all time is Kang Dong Hee. Okay, if you are not a basketball fan, I may just sound blabbering random words =)


Honestly I do enjoy basketball, but mostly just playing basketball not watching.  Just getting to Korea I was actually a bigger baseball fan than Basketball fan haha (sorry!).


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 6, 2013)

So you don't know who Kang Dong Hee is?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 6, 2013)

I know who he is actually!  He comes on TV shows every now and then as a guest appearance.  Although besides that unfortunately I'll have to say I'm not too familiar with him.  

Sorry buddy


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 6, 2013)

no problem!


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 6, 2013)

Question: May I refer to you as StarD? Hah.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 6, 2013)

Why are you called Don? Are you rich? Or are you a mafia boss?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 6, 2013)

Haha.  Funny thing, Mr. Obvious was on the same forum I was on like eight-ish/nine-ish (maybe even ten-ish?) years ago and knows my old name.  Kinda cool to see how small the internet really is.  Hey buddy!

I actually am ridiculously rich and own an island that looks like my face off the coast of Dubai.  I also have twenty white leopards in my room as pets and have climbed Mt. Everest.  Twice.  Ok that's all a lie.  It's just the name I was given without any real back-story.  I know, not really interesting but oh well.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 7, 2013)

Will you eat pig's blood barbecue?


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 7, 2013)

Or chicken intestine barbecue?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2013)

Eaten Pig's Blood soup (basically those chunks except in a soup form).  Not bad really.   I had cow's feet yesterday for dinner.  

Chicken's intenstine?  Ehh I don't think I'd enjoy that.  Last year when I was here in Korea I did eat dog...


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice. How about live octopus like I see on tv on documentaries about koreans?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2013)

Did it once.  Wasn't the biggest fan.  You have to be careful with live octopus though.  If you screw up/don't chew enough (especially since it's pretty slimy) you could theoretically choke and die from eating it.


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 7, 2013)

Show us a selfie! :>


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2013)

YOU HAVE ASKED!  I HAVE DELIVERED!  

Remember, YOU CANNOT UN-SEE THIS PICTURE.







I do enjoy a nice suit.


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Pie man rocking the pin stripes.  Looks good on you.

So you ate dog.  Is that a delicacy or typical in Korea?  Does it show up on menus or does it require special words with the chef/staff?

I know of a story nearby me in the big city where a place became really popular for a summer for their ribs.  The city ahh, colored folks love their ribs and chicken bones.   Turns out the Asian operated (which should have been an odd omen of sorts) was closed after authorities discovered the marvelous meat was dog.  Me I didn't see it, but my  good neighbors stand by the story and speak to this day highly of those ribs.

Heck, now if we could deal with the kittens and cat in a similar efficient manner. Too many strays.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 7, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Or chicken intestine barbecue?


 I'd eat both of those, if cooked properly. Used to eat at a Vietnamese restaurant and could get horse blood 'cubes' in your Pho, I thnk. (Soup) Forget what it's called. Tried it, it's... okay. Flavored by the soup. Had Tripe, the lining of a cow's stomach at the same place also in 'Pho' (or whatever) .

I'd try just about any food once. Have had cow brain, chicken hearts and gizzards, rabbit, snapping turtle, squirrel, and a ton of deer. Grandpa was a country boy with a cabin and a lake. Ate a lot of things that could be caught in the lake or in the nearby woods as a kid. Also have tried squid and crocodile.

If cooked right and mixed in with other things, probably anything could be good.



HalfEatenPie said:


> YOU HAVE ASKED!  I HAVE DELIVERED!
> 
> Remember, YOU CANNOT UN-SEE THIS PICTURE.
> 
> ...


 I prefer the G+ hunting photo, lol. Every man should own a suit or three!



buffalooed said:


> So you ate dog.  Is that a delicacy or typical in Korea?  Does it show up on menus or does it require special words with the chef/staff?


 Want to know. I'd try it, wouldn't go out of my way to seek it but I'd try it if I was somewhere where it was normal. Not trying it offered to you isn't going to bring the pup back from the dead.



> colored folks


 Grandpa?



> Heck, now if we could deal with the kittens and cat in a similar efficient manner. Too many strays.


 Funny story. I used to work 3rd shift at this little restaurant downtown when I was a teen. Me and the other head cook lived about a block from each other so after work we'd walk down to his place and drink beers at 6AM. Anyway, he'd save all the scraps in the back, half eaten food and what-not. You get about 2-3 blocks from his place, and cats just start coming out from under cars and porches, behind dumpsters and shit. By the time you got to his place there would LITERALLY be 30 or so cats just meowing. He'd toss all that food in his front yard and cats would go to town on it.

Kittens and cats? Have you been to a Chinese buffet lately? 



Cooked like General Tsos chicken cat would actually probably pretty good, haha.

Just don't tell my kitty I said that.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Pie man rocking the pin stripes.  Looks good on you.
> 
> So you ate dog.  Is that a delicacy or typical in Korea?  Does it show up on menus or does it require special words with the chef/staff?
> 
> ...


Haha thanks!  Well I have eaten dog before.  From what I was told, it originated when (as part of our cultural ritual) we would sacrifice the dog to the gods, similar to how in the middle east they would sacrifice lambs or other animals.  Dog's meat itself has been eaten for a long time but as the Western culture started to seep in this practice has been fading.  Most of the time you have to go to a "Dog Specialty" restaurant (similar to how in the States there's a "sandwich shop" or an "Italian Restaurant").  Technically speaking because there's no dedicated "dog slaughterhouse" (that just sounds pretty bad) there's actually no real regulations on the quality of meat that can be served.  Therefore it's actually recommended to not consume dog meat unless you know specifically where the dog was (similar to how some Koreans absolutely hate America's beef because the cows are fed genetically modified corn and other chemical products).  

Was it delicious? Oh hell yes.  Would I have it again?  Probably not (obviously depending on the situation) because of the amount of risk involved with it.  No offense to anyone else here but there are strict regulations on where your vegetables comes from in Korea (the seller is required to state where they came from) and Chinese imported products are known to have higher concentration of lead and other chemicals to make them grow.  From what I've heard, these trades also includes dog meat from China (mostly stray dogs).  I just don't feel comfortable with that.  

So... answering the actual question instead of explaining the food-source-consciousness of the Korean public, if a restaurant has it they'll put it on the menu, but most of the time it's probably a better thing to go to a restaurant that specializes in that dish.  



MannDude said:


> I prefer the G+ hunting photo, lol. Every man should own a suit or three!


Haha that was the picture after I cleaned my first duck.  Was a ton of fun!  



MannDude said:


> Funny story. I used to work 3rd shift at this little restaurant downtown when I was a teen. Me and the other head cook lived about a block from each other so after work we'd walk down to his place and drink beers at 6AM. Anyway, he'd save all the scraps in the back, half eaten food and what-not. You get about 2-3 blocks from his place, and cats just start coming out from under cars and porches, behind dumpsters and shit. By the time you got to his place there would LITERALLY be 30 or so cats just meowing. He'd toss all that food in his front yard and cats would go to town on it.
> 
> Kittens and cats? Have you been to a Chinese buffet lately?
> 
> ...


Your cat better be on your good side then!


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

> Chinese imported products are known to have higher concentration of lead and other chemicals to make them grow


China is known world wide for exporting garbage and poison.  My favorite was them making fake rice out of plastic.  Serious distrust with China.

I have an ongoing f-u festival with global food retailer Aldis (you know them in Europe for selling you horse meat pretending to be beef).  They just love to sell China junk and I am not referring just to their random housewares in the center of the store.  Few years ago I bought some canned pears, origin China.  Then a neighbor bought bunches of garlic,   China again.

When it comes to frankenstein foods and general food distrust, unsure who is in the lead, but the US and China are having a toxic food race.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice in suit.  I would imagine you have bodyguards in the background armed with high end guns, with shurikens and swords too.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 8, 2013)

Eating dog is common here, but not good for health.  No regulations whatsoever, so people may eat dog with rabbies or whatnot.

They say dogs taste better than goat.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 8, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Nice in suit.  I would imagine you have bodyguards in the background armed with high end guns, with shurikens and swords too.


Like that one scene from Rush Hour but without Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker barging in.  

The Triad will be pleased with you.  



jcaleb said:


> Eating dog is common here, but not good for health.  No regulations whatsoever, so people may eat dog with rabbies or whatnot.
> 
> They say dogs taste better than goat.


See, they say dogs make you stronger here if you eat them, and are apparently known to treat certain muscle disorders (that's why people who constantly get cramps eat them).  

I don't know how "real" that is (I'm more thinking placebo effect) but it's what the locals think.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 8, 2013)

Placebo.  It's like the myth that Bull's private part.  They cook it into soup, and they say it increases your romantic drive.  What if I send this to Mythbuster to try it out.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 8, 2013)

that's what I figured.  Go for it although I don't really see any quantifiable method for them to test it in.  Unless they actually observe the brain activities.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 8, 2013)

Eh, dog tastes funny to me.  Now, some good строганов with horse meat hits the spot though.  Hard to pull off in Louisiana, though I've become quite fond of gatormeat >_>


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 8, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Eh, dog tastes funny to me.  Now, some good строганов with horse meat hits the spot though.  Hard to pull off in Louisiana, though I've become quite fond of gatormeat >_>


For those of us not Russian, what is that?  Also, my old roommate's girlfriend would kill me for asking this but...  What does horse meat taste like?  I've always kinda wanted to try some.

This one time I had a gator burger.  I wasn't the biggest fan.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 8, 2013)

Beef Stroganoff is the EN name for it.  One of those dishes you could make a hundred different ways.

Horse meat... well, actually depends on the horse.  I don't know enough about cooking it to say which breeds are better tasting, but I've had it from dry and stringy (and kinda bland) to really soft and.. almost a bitter kind of spicy.  I don't really know of any other meat that makes a decent comparison.  It is worth a try if you get the chance though.

Gator burger?   That's a new one on me... it's usually done as sausage here.  Which reminds me, season opens later this month, I need to go get some tags :3


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 8, 2013)

So...  Would you eat a Stallion?

Also, for some reason I can see you in the "Swamp People" show (The show that requires captions... for Americans speaking English).


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 8, 2013)

Potentially 

Well, I did have an airboat until I moved back to the city.  Hah.. a recurring joke with some of my older friends down here is that the russki is more cajun than their own children >_>  I suppose I just acclimate well.


----------



## Quexis (Aug 8, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> airboat


That looks familiar...

This just in: Aldryic is Gordon Freeman.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 9, 2013)

Wait Aldryic was on Swamp People show?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Speck said:


> That looks familiar...
> 
> This just in: Aldryic is Gordon Freeman.


Explains why he holds a crowbar while answering billing tickets >_>

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 9, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Wait Aldryic was on Swamp People show?


I can see it now.  A Russian with an airboat, a rifle, and a giant mason jar of moonshine hunting for crocodiles with a dip in his mouth.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 9, 2013)

> I can see it now.  A Russian with an airboat, a rifle, and a giant mason jar of moonshine hunting for crocodiles with a dip in his mouth.


I did used to dip when I worked out at the refineries (as an alternative to smoking.. which is a PITA in an oil processing facility >_>).  Ended up giving up that habit after taking a drink from the wrong soda can one day >_<


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 9, 2013)

Is there swamps in Russia? I have a friend in St Petersburg, very nice buildings


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 9, 2013)

@Aldryic do you play sambo?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 9, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Is there swamps in Russia? I have a friend in St Petersburg, very nice buildings


Heh, not really.  But I'm not in Russia anymore.. I've been living in SW Louisiana for some time now.



jcaleb said:


> @Aldryic do you play sambo?


Yes.  Also Tae Kwon Do and Shotokon.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 9, 2013)

I didn't know you can play Tae Kwon Do  

My roommates all dipped.  I guess it doesn't help that two of them were rednecks and one of them is in the US Army.  

You know quite the martial arts.  Was it during your time in the Russian Army or was it out of personal aspirations?  

You know what, our next Q/A session should be the guys at BuyVM.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 9, 2013)

A bit of both.  Tae Kwon Do and Shotokon I studied of my own initiative (have quite a few trophies from my TKD days) when I was younger.

Man, speaking of Rednecks... you hear a lot of bad stereotypes, and I used to be very judgemental myself when I first moved down here.  Until the first tailgate party I was invited to and really got to know the people.  I'll take hanging out with those folks over the 'high class' any day :3


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll admit, I absolutely loved my redneck roommates.  I just loved their views on life.  I mean most of the time it's just enjoy life as is.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 11, 2013)

We beat Korea in FIBA last Saturday.  Take that @HalfEatenPie!!!


----------



## serverian (Aug 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Have had cow brain, chicken hearts and gizzards, rabbit, snapping turtle, squirrel, and a ton of deer. Grandpa was a country boy with a cabin and a lake. Ate a lot of things that could be caught in the lake or in the nearby woods as a kid. Also have tried squid and crocodile.


You sure you didn't walk into a petshop instead of a restaurant?


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 18, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> We beat Korea in FIBA last Saturday.  Take that @HalfEatenPie!!!


Alapag!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 18, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> We beat Korea in FIBA last Saturday.  Take that @HalfEatenPie!!!


YOU HAVE DISHONORED MY FAMILY.


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 18, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> YOU HAVE DISHONORED MY FAMILY.


Korea did a great job though.. just wasnt enough 


Did you watched?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 18, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> Korea did a great job though.. just wasnt enough
> 
> 
> Did you watched?


Portions of it.  Was busy working unfortunately (was working all of that weekend cleaning computers, updating them, cleaning viruses off of them, etc.  aka poorly used/abused office computers).


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 18, 2013)

I heard you were smuggling Rice to america? Is that true sir?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 18, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> I heard you were smuggling Rice to america? Is that true sir?


I plead the fifth


----------

